# WOIN WOIN Switching to New Licence



## Morrus (Saturday at 1:20 PM)

Currently the What's OLD is NEW rules are made available to third parties via the Open Gaming License v1.0a.

Given the current uncertainly surrounding that license, we will be adopting a diffferent license to distribute the rules -- one which contains guarantees for the licensee. We have not yet decided which to use, or whether to write our own, so watch this space for more news.


----------



## lichmaster (Saturday at 5:02 PM)

I really hope WOIN gets more support and new releases this year. It's a fantastic system, and as much as I love what you did with LU, I think WOIN has even more potential.


----------

